# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Remplissage du cbNomartibleMenu

## BUDGETS

Bonsoir  toutes et  tous,

Qui peut m'aider pour que le cbNomArticleMenu se remplisse selon le choix fait dans le tbNomArticleMenu.
Je ne suis pas un expert et je n'ai pas l'esprit de dduction.TESTS CCM.xlsm

----------

